# Docker configuration



## tritron (Sep 12, 2018)

I am trying to setup docker on my freebsd server and after installing it docker does not want to start. I get an error message about -d switch not being valid. Any tips for newbie on editing service script?


----------



## ucomp (Sep 12, 2018)

Although it works: Docker for FreeBSD is absolutely minimal ( just for playing) and the idea  is not to use it in production on a FreeBSd  server.


----------



## tritron (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for that info. I guess i will need to run dedicated docker os under freebsd


----------



## ucomp (Sep 14, 2018)

I guess e.g freenas uses boot2docker ..
For my personal taste I find docker under freebsd inappropriate. O.K, you have zfs and docker but if you really want docker, you could also use the "Tux" zfs version or perhaps smartos or so. The first thing I would think about is whether you really need docker for your personal use case.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 14, 2018)

tritron Why do you want to use Docker over jails?


----------

